# How long is joose meant to last



## dwayne19420 (5/11/15)

Hi all I need some clarification. 
How does a bottle of joose normally last you guys n gals. 
Why I as is that a bottle I got from sirvape last Saterday .
30 ml bottles of Mr Hardwicks is all most gone shigh got like one tank left.
It's good stuff luckily it's almost weekend gonna get me a refill . 
Must be overdoing be it #chain vaping

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (5/11/15)

Months, even years. Depends on the juice, but they can last up to 2 years and still be vapable.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (5/11/15)

@zadiac lol he meant consumption I think not shelf life. 
@dwayne19420 it all depends on the size of the bottle and how tasty the juice is.


----------



## dwayne19420 (5/11/15)

Jeez but 30ml in like 6 days I must be a chronic chain vaper lol.. I was shocked myself to see how much I uses up

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (5/11/15)

dwayne19420 said:


> Hi all I need some clarification.
> How does a bottle of joose normally last you guys n gals.
> Why I as is that a bottle I got from sirvape last Saterday .
> 30 ml bottles of Mr Hardwicks is all most gone shigh got like one tank left.
> ...


I think 30ml in 5 to 6 day is not excessive at all.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pixstar (5/11/15)

Pixstar said:


> I think 30ml in 5 to 6 day is not excessive at all.


Unless you meant several 30ml bottles lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (5/11/15)

Get the highest nicotine level next time. >12mg preferably 18mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (5/11/15)

blujeenz said:


> @zadiac lol he meant consumption I think not shelf life.
> @dwayne19420 it all depends on the size of the bottle and how tasty the juice is.



Oops, okay. Sorry. I'm tired, so it went over my head a little.
Well, @dwayne19420 , 30ml in 6 days is nothing. I vape between 20 and 30ml a day and I don't even chain vape. You're ok.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (5/11/15)

Lol my biggest concern is the cost how do you guys afford it lol... at like 155 bucks for 6 days joose supply I need to revaluate my intake and nic level to cut back a Lil or ima be broke

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (5/11/15)

And I can't even suggest DIY as it is pricy to start and you'll throw away a lot of mistakes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (5/11/15)

dwayne19420 said:


> Lol my biggest concern is the cost how do you guys afford it lol... at like 155 bucks for 6 days joose supply I need to revaluate my intake and nic level to cut back a Lil or ima be broke
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


You have a point but I'm not sure how much you smoked before...could be that it still works out cheaper than smoking?
Look out for vendors that sell 100ml and 125ml bottles, the price per ml works out cheaper, roughly R100 per 30 ml if you buy in those quantities.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ZeeZi169 (5/11/15)

I would suggest buying your favourite juice and cutting it with VG. Sorted 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Petrus (6/11/15)

dwayne19420 said:


> Lol my biggest concern is the cost how do you guys afford it lol... at like 155 bucks for 6 days joose supply I need to revaluate my intake and nic level to cut back a Lil or ima be broke
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


@dwayne19420, that is still cheap in comparison with my R360 for six days of stinkies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/11/15)

@dwayne19420 that depends on how much you vape per day.
I vape around 12 to 15ml per day. so for me 30ml will last 2 maybe 2.5 days. thats my norm.
if you not happy with how much you vape, consider upping your nic level a tad so that you get nic satisfaction sooner and hence vape less.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (6/11/15)

was thinking the same thing
even if you buy a ten pack @ R17 a dayit will only be slightly more expensive. Smoke a 20pack @R30 for proper stinkies and it smoking costs more than vapimg 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (6/11/15)

Sprint said:


> And I can't even suggest DIY as it is pricy to start and you'll throw away a lot of mistakes.



I'm not going to hit the disagree buttom, because it seems to upset you, but DIY is very easy and cheap if you only do a little research. Yes, I have thrown away some failures, but only a little. If you mix 5ml or 10ml at a time in the beginning then it's really cheap to start and once you perfected a recipe, then you can move on to larger volumes.

I've been DIY'ing for a long time now and it's the cheapest way to vape, period. Lots of sites have recipes you can work off of and then later develop your own recipes. That's what I did.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (15/11/15)

Hi @dwayne19420
Good question you are asking about consumption

Dont worry, your consumption seems pretty normal
I also vape around 5 to 6ml per day

Here are some tips i have found to make it more cost effective

Try higher strength nic juices and you will likely vape less. I mainly use 18mg but am not vaping at very high power
Try vaping at less power, it uses less juice - but the tradeoff is less intensity and perhaps satisfaction. So you need to find that happy middle ground.
Dual and quad coils etc use much more juice. I have mostly single coil setups but one or two duals for occasional vaping
Try find more cost effective local juices that you like
If you like vaping at say 9mg or 12mg, try buying 18mg and then diluting it a bit with VG or PG or PG/VG. On many juices, the drop in flavour is not much of an issue
I also do some 'basic DIY'. Simple flavours with some menthol added. Its very cost effective and not difficult at all to get something quite nice and vapeable.
Savour the expensive juices for occasional vaping but try have a more cost effective juice for your "maintenance vaping"
Hope some of that helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (15/11/15)

dwayne19420 said:


> Hi all I need some clarification.
> How does a bottle of joose normally last you guys n gals.
> Why I as is that a bottle I got from sirvape last Saterday .
> 30 ml bottles of Mr Hardwicks is all most gone shigh got like one tank left.
> ...


30mils will last me about 2 days. You don't fit the chain vaper profile....yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sk3tz0 (5/1/16)

I know I just started, but DAAAAM.. How do u guys use up 5ml a day. a Full tank last me like 2 days


----------



## KlutcH (5/1/16)

30ml 3 - 5 days
30ml If drinking 2 days max


----------



## CloudmanJHB (5/1/16)

This is one of those "how long is a piece of string" discussions, all dependant on what you are vaping, what you are vaping it in and whether you are chain vaping.

I know i have killed 3 bottles (30ml) in a day at work on a quad coil, but usually 2 tanks will get me through a day when it's not a new shiny toy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (5/1/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> This is one of those "how long is a piece of string" discussions, all dependant on what you are vaping, what you are vaping it in and whether you are chain vaping.
> 
> I know i have killed 3 bottles (30ml) in a day at work on a quad coil, but usually 2 tanks will get me through a day when it's not a new shiny toy


 3 bottles  sure you didn't mean three tanks?


----------



## VapeDude (5/1/16)

Yep 30ml for me is 3 days of "conservative" vaping. If I find a new juice I cant get enough of its 2 days max

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (5/1/16)

Lol 20 to 30mls a day. But yeah, depends on your gear how much you vape etc.


----------



## rogue zombie (5/1/16)

With the Reo I can go through 15mls a day without trying. 

Dripping normally, I go through around 10mls a day.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (5/1/16)

between 2 to 4 tanks on Cv2 so 10-20ml a day.


----------



## VapeDude (5/1/16)

@dwayne19420 I think you have your answer  Your juice consumption is normal and actually more on the conservative side

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (5/1/16)

Sprint said:


> 3 bottles  sure you didn't mean three tanks?



Yip wiped out 3 bottles but was a once off thing I had just gotten the Tfv4 with Quad coils and my Reuleaux so it was high temps and massive clouds, pure novelty. I was watching the liquid drop as I pulled the vape.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

